# 9 days left to go



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Then I will be out there, right now a bit nervous, a bit scared, more of finding my way around and places I need to find. Im sure I will but also need to meet people, want to go to spanish lessons and try really hard to learn the language. I wonder how is the best way to go about meeting people, I cant be the only women to come out there can I, please someone tell me Im not lol.
I think making friends is important and do you have get togethers if so, would someone help me out here please.

regards carolle.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

No you´re not the only woman to come to Spain; but Spain is a very large country, so what area are you moving to? 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*torrox*

torrox in malaga province, Im getting nervous now, im very outgoing but I think its because I wont know where Im going for a while, I like to know what Im doing and I wont will I.

regards carolle


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Don´t worry (easy to say); you are moving to an area with many ex-pats and I´m sure there be one along soon from your area. It is a normal worry when you are making such a big change in your lifestyle. Time will make it survive; just enjoy the ride in the meantime. 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*laughing*

at what you said and you were right (when you know what your doing its easy)
and thank you for that, I know it will take time to find my way around and Im sure I may get lost too from time to time. I suppose its all part of the adventure.

carolle.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I moved over ten years ago (almost to the day); a lady friend whose husband worked for three weeks in four in England used to take herself off in the car, deliberately down roads she didn´t know, just to find out where they went !!! 

Yes deliberately got herself "lost". But she knew more roads and ways to get somewhere than a lot of ex-pats who had lived here for years 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*how good is she*

that is a great thing to do, I think Im being silly, Im not daft but this is to change my life so want things to be better for me. 
Just to be able to find the town hall, or the place where i go for residency and Nie no its just all going to be so new.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Yes of course it is; but it is not insurmountable; just look on it as "todays adventure". And make it enjoyable - sit down and have a coffee and watch the world go by when either you have given up for today, or you are congratulating yourself on having amassed more knowledge !!! 

Enjoy 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*challenges*

Ive never run away from a challenge and what you said makes so much sense, an adventure each day, and yes can sit have coffee and eat something in the sunshine that makes me feel so much better, you say the right things, thank you


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

El gusto es mio (the pleasure is mine) 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*spanish*

Thank you, spanish is a lovely language, I really want to learn it, so going to look and find out where I can go for lessons.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thank you*

You really helped me by talking to me, I appreciate that, time for sleep, not been too well today so need my bed lol.

Thank you again


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't be nervous. don't be afraid . where you go is a safe place and small. I am sure that you will find a lot of people from your country that will help you.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*kind*

that is very kind of you, thank you, I hope your right.

regards carolle.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

A single lady going down roads, getting deliberately lost, just to see where roads go is not to be recommended these days judging by the awful experiences of those who have been targeted , tyres punctured etc and made the victims of distraction crimes on lonely roads So while it seems romantic, keep the rose coloured glasses firmly off!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*no worries*

I certainly wont be doing that on purpose believe me, I like to be where I feel safe not wandering down some god forsaken road to see where I end up lol.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Carolle, not long now!!! I'm sure you'll be fine. Thrax will be on hand and I'm sure he'll introduce to you to people. 

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*woohoo*

Hi jojo

was going to send u a post later you beat me to it, I am a bit nervous but only because it will be all new but a nice man on the forum said to me, treat each day like an adventure and if you get done what you want to get done, job done, if you dont, keep trying lol and stop for coffee and people watch lol, that will be me jojo, wow its so close now, I have been trying to pack, and I steamlined but still got to re do it lol
Im sure someone keeps throwing things in when Im not looking. 
Nice to hear from you, have you been out lately, Im sure you said you were going out 
last time I spoke to you


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thrax*

Thrax has been a real star, helped me no end, and yes he did say that he would introduce me to people. He is so helpful and kind.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Hi jojo
> 
> was going to send u a post later you beat me to it, I am a bit nervous but only because it will be all new but a nice man on the forum said to me, treat each day like an adventure and if you get done what you want to get done, job done, if you dont, keep trying lol and stop for coffee and people watch lol, that will be me jojo, wow its so close now, I have been trying to pack, and I steamlined but still got to re do it lol
> Im sure someone keeps throwing things in when Im not looking.
> ...



we got back a week ago - its lovely out there now, the start of the season, not too hot and not too busy. We went and visited Thrax and his family. they live out in the campo, but have a car. We had some good friends who owned a bar on Torrox costa, but they've actually just closed down, otherwise I'd have advised you to go in there for your coffee and say hi. But there's plenty of other places

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*adventure*

Well I bet you had a good time too, its only 9 days till I go cant believe its gone so quick. Maybe next time you are out can meet up, would like that.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*for sure*

steve thats great and walk a dog, absoloutly would do that and grateful for any help and introductions to people. thank you.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

SteveHall said:


> I am sure you can work out how to get in touch!
> LOTS of dogs to choose from - sadly!
> 
> Just been told tonight we are going to lose one of my own dogs soon - 14 years. A good gig!
> Oskar, I'll miss you .....although not some of the 3 hour walks that you loved when you were younger!


sorry to hear that always sad, been there done that, too many tears but would love to help out with the dogs and I mean that sincerely. can only get in touch via here I presume, sorry if im being a thick person, bit stressed right now. I fly out on wed, but staying in a hotel one night in nerja as the estate agent closed may 1st. Willl be living out at torrox beach club but its only a walk into torrox Im told and I do love walking so not a problem or with the dogs. 

carolle.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

carolleb said:


> steve thats great and walk a dog, absoloutly would do that and grateful for any help and introductions to people. thank you.


Hey, Carolleb - I'm sure you'll be fine in your chosen location and would like to wish you all the very best for your new life in Spain! 

I came to this country without knowing a soul, at an much more advanced age than I'd previously hoped, having longed to live in this country for several decades prior to the opportunity arising, finally..! So, I've had a similar experience to the one for which you're now volunteering - twice! In the first instance, I moved from the UK to Asturias and, four years later, relocated to Cadiz, where I arrived on the Intercity bus from Malaga, knowing no-one outside of the Northern province I'd just left - with just a suitcase and a fortnight's booking in a local pension!

I'd chosen the city of Cadiz for various reasons, but knew nothing of it, in reality, having discovered it via the Internet…! I gave myself those two weeks to explore it and to decide if it could become my new home. Of course, I fell in love with its location, history, architecture and the warm, welcoming population, both Spanish and foreign - the culture, especially the music, the energy and the sheer love of life displayed by Cadiz inhabitants, all of which combined to draw me in - and I was lucky enough to wander into friendly bars and cafes, where I was made to feel at home! 

You, by contrast, are moving to Torrox, where there's an established expat. population, with all the groups, organisations and English-speaking contacts you could need, to get yourself started on your new life - so, look out for those and don't be shy! Accept any help that's offered and all the invitations which will come your way - there'll be answers to any queries which you have, within your new social circle, and this forum is, of course, a virtual fount of knowledge on all things Expat in Spain! 

Later, you'll be able to branch out and find yourself making friends with local Spanish residents - that will certainly enhance your experience of life in their country, greatly, especially as you learn to speak their language and develop a love of their culture! 

So, in a nutshell - jump in with both feet and you'll find yourself swimming, confidently, in no time, at all! I did the same - and I can vouch for the fact, as a woman who arrived here, sola and (very slightly..) older than yourself, that it's totally 'do-able' -and it can be great fun! Good luck and hope to hear from you, once you've surfaced, lol!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

SteveHall said:


> I am sure you can work out how to get in touch!
> LOTS of dogs to choose from - sadly!
> 
> Just been told tonight we are going to lose one of my own dogs soon - 14 years. A good gig!
> Oskar, I'll miss you .....although not some of the 3 hour walks that you loved when you were younger!


Hi - so sorry to hear of your very sad news concerning your dog. It's so hard - I've been through it several times, over the years and it's always been devastating - exactly like the loss of a human family member or friend! The only solace, in my own case, was knowing that each of my dogs, all rescued, had lived long enough to enjoy the best life I could provide, free from fear, pain, starvation and thirst - with plentiful exercise, free space, love, understanding and fun! if only dogs had similar life-spans to the humans who love and care for them…their own are so shockingly short, in comparison, aren't they?

In the UK, where I was fortunate to live in a National Park, with endless space to roam and a good supply of lakes, rivers, streams and nearby beaches- where my GSDs could swim to their hearts' content, I learnt that it was important to take on a new rescued dog, from a nearby Centre, each time I had to let go of a beloved oldie - it helped me deal with the inevitable heartbreak, knowing that yet another canine victim of human cruelty and/or neglect would soon be coming home with me, just as that old dog had done, previously - to begin to heal and, eventually, to start to enjoy life, along with his/her new canine/human family. 

I understand that you may be involved with animal rescue - or, perhaps, are well-acquainted with others who are. My own strong feeling, based on experience, is that we will never be able to stem the tide of abandoned, ill-treated animals until each would-be owner is forced to undergo a battery of tests - mental health, addictions, personality, criminal record, suitable home environment, knowledge of the particular species and breed - and the practical and physical ability to care for and train the animal concerned! After successful completion of the aforementioned tests, a licence could then be issued in the name of the would-be owner - giving permission for pet ownership to begin, but with annual check-ups, in case of any back-sliding..! 

This would, IMO, make far more sense than the British Govt.'s recent commitment to increased levels of micro -chipping, alone, for pet dogs. of course, it is totally _ 'pie in the sky_', but living creatures surely deserve protection from the ignorant, the selfish, the thoughtless, the cruel, the addicted and those with serious mental health problems!

One day, maybe, when this economic crisis is over and public funds are once again available for job creation, a huge workforce could be trained and employed to undertake the testing and licensing procedures - I'm convinced the animals would vote in favour of my scheme…!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

What a lovely email, that really was very touching and I take great strength from what you said, so Im not the only one who jumps in feet first, thank god for that. you sound like such a lovely person and thank you for the story you told me, that really makes me feel better.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Thanks, GC. Could not disagree with a word you said! Thanks. Glad that Cádiz is proving good to you. A unique city!
> 
> CarolleB ....Google could be your friend!


if you can give her the names of dog rescue orgs or better still, links to any websites for contacting them, near where she'll be living, why not just post them here?


that's what the forum is for, after all...............


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*great*

Ive written them down and I will be in touch with them, thank you for that.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Carolle,

WIshing you all the very best for your move on Wednesday. 

We came out in February & every day has been an adventure !! Enjoy your spanish "journey".... we take one day at a time 

Looking forward to reading your future posts.

All the very best

Allie xx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thank you*

Im sure my adventures are going to be numerous but Im so looking forward to my life there and to be sure I will be writing many posts. Thank you for your good wishes it was really nice of you to take the time to do that.

regards Carolle


----------

